# Oak side table, design ideas please



## LarryS. (15 Mar 2008)

All,

As my first true furniture project I want to build something simple, so I am going for a side table for coffee / tea cups in our sun lounge. I want something simple so there is less chance of [email protected] it up so have come up with the following. I'd appreciate comments on which is favoured and also on alterations that you think would make an improvement, have to say that design is not a strong point of mine so your help would be appreciated :






for comments assume table at far left is number 1, far right is number 4

number 1 is a copy of pryally's project here : 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=22847

personally I am keen on number 1


----------



## LarryS. (15 Mar 2008)

option number 5 by SWMBO :


----------



## John McM (15 Mar 2008)

No.1 hands down.


----------



## Shultzy (15 Mar 2008)

I like no.5 with perhaps a groove around the top of the legs to make the top look floating.


----------



## LarryS. (16 Mar 2008)

Shultzy":2xuz8w5s said:


> I like no.5 with perhaps a groove around the top of the legs to make the top look floating.



shultzy your suggestion was met with 'how do I clean that !'  hence looks like we're going for option 1

thanks again for the input


----------



## wizer (16 Mar 2008)

I think no.1 looks odd. You need to have another layer for it to even up, if that makes sense?


----------



## LarryS. (16 Mar 2008)

WiZeR":emeybxd9 said:


> I think no.1 looks odd. You need to have another layer for it to even up, if that makes sense?



well spotted, i knew there was something odd about it


----------



## Oryxdesign (18 Mar 2008)

You could also put the mitres on the front/back like these bedside cabinets on the left but leave the drawers.


----------



## LarryS. (18 Mar 2008)

Oryxdesign":3fxx75iu said:


> You could also put the mitres on the front/back like these bedside cabinets on the left but leave the drawers.



that looks really good, will run it pass the management


----------



## Wanlock Dod (4 Apr 2008)

Paul,

My vote goes to no. 1, with the additional segment as suggested by WiZeR.

Cheers,

Dod


----------

